# Where are CVA's made?



## HD28 (Jul 2, 2012)

*** Just got of the phone with CVA in GA and they told me that CVA rifles are now made entirely in Spain, no longer in the USA. ***

I know the barrels are made in Spain, but are the rest of the gun made and assembled in the USA? Thanks.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 2, 2012)

Connecticut Valley Arms (CVA)
1685 Boggs Road, Suite 300 
Duluth, GA 30096


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait...  If they're in Georgia then why is it *Connecticut Valley* Arms.

you mean I've not liked them all this time because I thought they were Connecticut yankees and they're in Ga?


Sheesh.


----------



## HD28 (Jul 2, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> Connecticut Valley Arms (CVA)
> 1685 Boggs Road, Suite 300
> Duluth, GA 30096



I was under the impression that this was just their corporate address, but could be wrong.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 2, 2012)

CVA has excellent customer service.....I had a main hammer spring on one of my Hawkens break 2 yrs ago, and they sent me
a replacement spring FREE !!!!
My Hawken is over 20 yrs old !!!!


----------



## huntfish (Jul 2, 2012)

HD28 said:


> I was under the impression that this was just their corporate address, but could be wrong.


Actually....

Blackpowder Products, Inc.
5988 Peachtree Cors E
Norcross, GA 30071

‎
(770) 449-4687
bpiguns.com


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess it is their corporate office,  I just grabbed that address off their website.  Years ago when Bob Hickey(I think that was his name) was CEO their whole operation was in Norcross if I remember right.  I met Bob at one of the Buckmasters' matches over in Alabama and spent a couple of hours chewing the fat and swilling some malt beverages with him.   That was in the mid 80's when inlines were just coming into fashion.  Bob told me that about 90% of the market was a guy who wanted to shoot his gun three times and never clean it.  Twice at a target and once at a deer then put it in the closet til two weeks before the hunt he got drawn for the following year when he'd send it back to CVA because it was stopped up.     We'd had a few beers but I dont think he was exagerating much.  They still offer some "entry level" hunting guns,  but the Apex is actually a nice piece of work.  The first muzzleoader I ever owned was a CVA.  Shot it tens of thousands of times and I still have it.  Paid $89 for the kit in 1979.


----------



## namrettes (Jul 2, 2012)

huntfish said:


> Actually....
> 
> Blackpowder Products, Inc.
> 5988 Peachtree Cors E
> ...



Old address...New one is the 1685 boggs rd  address mentioned already.... Corporate office and warehouse, but they are not made there


----------



## Okie Hog (Jul 2, 2012)

CVA guns are made in Spain.  So are Traditions.


----------

